# Lens pouches - worth buying?



## omar (Jun 10, 2013)

I've seen these on eBay
Fairly cheap
A set of 6 for under £10
Can't remember the exact price
Should I get? Or not needed??

Thanks


Omar


----------



## iMagic (Jun 10, 2013)

I bought some neophrere pouches from ebay for those times i need some extra protection. Ok quality. Not as good as local retail but good enough for the purpose.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

omar said:


> I've seen these on eBay
> Fairly cheap
> A set of 6 for under £10
> Can't remember the exact price
> ...


When I bought EOS-M, the online store had (what seemed like) a nice offer for a few pouches ... since it was just a few dollars and they looked nice on their website, I bought them ... but when I opened the package, they had a horrible smell like some cheap shoes ... I tried spraying them with perfume but no luck, so I got rid of them. Generally I do not use lens pouches anymore as all my camera bags have adequate protection.


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 10, 2013)

I think you should leave your lens in a clear plastic box.
Sun light may reduce your chance of getting the lens fungal


----------



## sandymandy (Jun 10, 2013)

I also thought i needed such in case of holiday but i just wrapped my lenses in socks n stuff and put them in the luggage  worked as a charm. So no lens pouches for me. Whenever i go outside i limited myself to 2 lenses i can put in my bag.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> I also thought i needed such in case of holiday but i just wrapped my lenses in socks n stuff and put them in the luggage  worked as a charm.


+1 ... I do the same to reduce unnecessary weight.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jun 10, 2013)

All of my lenses have come with pouches...all the pouches are sitting in a box in a closet.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 11, 2013)

That



Rienzphotoz said:


> Generally I do not use lens pouches anymore as all my camera bags have adequate protection.



and that 



gferdinandsen said:


> All of my lenses have come with pouches...all the pouches are sitting in a box in a closet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2013)

The Canon pouches offer almost no protection - they don't even get unpacked. I have and use several Lowepro Lens Cases.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Canon pouches offer almost no protection - they don't even get unpacked. I have and use several Lowepro Lens Cases.


+1


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 16, 2013)

omar said:


> I've seen these on eBay
> Fairly cheap
> A set of 6 for under £10
> Can't remember the exact price
> ...



No, I've never even used one. I have them sitting around. They are a waste. I wish they gave the 70-300L a nice usable 70-200 2.8-like softcase and not a useless pouch.


----------



## Zv (Jun 16, 2013)

Lens pouches are all but useless, get some lowepro lens cases instead. I only use them for storage, most of my gear stays in my Kata bag without a pouch or case. It's only when I want to take a lens out that I wont be using that day do I then put it in a case. I live in a very humid place but have never noticed any adverse effects even with my 50 1.8. Lenses are not as delicate as you might believe, just be sensible about it.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope. Use your money for something more useful.


----------



## AdamF (Jun 16, 2013)

When I travel, I wrap my lenses in chamois cloth and put them zip-loc bags if they will fit. If not, I will put them in double or triple plastic bags.

It is lighter in weight than taking hard cases (which I use to store them in at home).


----------

